# Tag der Meerforelle 2009!



## gallus (4. Januar 2009)

So Leudings,

etwas früh, aber so kann man schon gut im Voraus planen!
Auch Zimmer lassen sich sich jetzt schon buchen.
Kann auch welche in der Ecke vermitteln.

Der diesjährige -Tag der Meerforelle- findet am Wochenende
zum 21.03. - 22.3.09 statt. 

TP ist wie immer das -Haus des Gastes- am Pelzer Haken.

Hoffe dasz das Angelboard wieder zahlreich vertreten ist,
und wir wieder kräftig auf der Leinwand zu sehen sind.#h

Uhrzeit und Anmeldeadressen werde ich noch in Erfahrung bringen und hier posten.

Vielleicht sollten wir dieses Jahr ne Ecke als Board-TP
festlegen,damit wir besser zueinander finden?|bla:


----------



## DerDuke (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Na dann plane ich mal dieses Wochenede ein.
Ich hoffe ich kann dabei sein!  #6


----------



## gallus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Übrigens ist dies das 16.Treffen in Folge.

Auch sollte man in die Tombola etwas investieren,
die Chancen etwas zu Gewinnen sind recht hoch.(selber mit wenig Geld gut abgeräumt)

Die schicken Preise wurden von der Firma Quantum gesponsort und das eingenommene
Losgeld für´s Mefo-Zuchtprogramm gesponsort.


Auszerdem solls wie immer die super Vorführungen geben.
2008 war eine Fliegenbindeikone dabei.
Kai Rohde gab ne interessante Tauchvorführung in Watklamotte
und ne super Einweisung zu den einzelnen Strandabschnitten.


----------



## Klempnerfischie (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moin! na da bin ich wieder Da bei!!!!|supergri
MFG:Fischie


----------



## Tewi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

das hört sich ja alles lekker an, schon eingeschrieben im kalender!!!!!
freu wie blöd!


----------



## goeddoek (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Schade - da hab ich 'nen sehr wichtigen Termin :c

Wünsch Euch aber jede Menge Spaß, gute Fänge und ein glückliches Händchen bei der Tombola :m


----------



## gallus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Schade Georg!

Aber vielleicht meldet sich ja noch dein aktueller Schatten?
Dann hätten wir nen gauden Aufmerksamkeitsbeauftragten!#h
Unter 300 Watanglern im Wasser fällt seine weisze Flosse doch bestimmt auf!:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Na dann bin ich ja, wie immer, wieder dabei #6#6#6... Wir sehen uns mit Sicherheit.


----------



## gallus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Stell mir das schon bildlich vor,
Platz 1-3 goes @ Anglerboard.de!#h


----------



## Tewi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

was gibts denn dort für preise?


----------



## gallus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Es gab z.B. ne Reise nach Irland?
Desweiteren so ziemlich alles was das Ostseespinnfischen anging.
Also Rute-Rolle-Schnur-etc..


----------



## Tewi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

naja bin dann dabei auch wenn es dann über 500km sind! (zieht um!)


----------



## gallus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Wo ziehst du denn hin,nach Scheviningen?

der Teilnehmer mit der längsten Anfahrt kam letztes Jahr aus der Nähe von München,
und dasz ohne Rute,nur um zu gucken wie das hier oben läuft.


----------



## Tewi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

ne ich zieh nach kevaler! nähe geldern! dann hab ich nicht mehr weit zur arbeit und zum angeln nach holland! 
dann lad ich dich mal ein zum angeln! @gallus!!!


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Da ich vorher 3 Wochen Urlaub habe,wird das wohl wieder mein Arbeitswochenende (wie immer :c  ).


----------



## gallus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Schade,

aber du bist dann trotzdem in Gedanken bei uns,oder?:m


----------



## Tewi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

na klar ich bin nen fischkopp und werd einer bleiben!!!!!


----------



## Flala - Flifi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moin!

Wo weer dat denn mit *BMA3* beim TDM16? Wat seggt ji doarto? Ik schall ja de "Orga" für BMA3 woll moken, und denn mutt ik nich liekers twee Weekenn dicht moken. Dat freit min Fru!#6

Gröt un dralle Lei!

Martin


----------



## gallus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Wat is los?

Von der Orga vom BMA3 bist du wohl befreit,dank der Mefo!
Den Rest hab ich leider nicht verstanden!

Maddin,schreib lieber auf echtem Deutsch!#h


----------



## gallus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Ach, jetzt verstanden.

Also BMA3 am Tag der Mefo16?
Wird nich klappen,da die meisten BMA-Leute sich davon fernhalten werden!
(Warum auch immer)


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moin Moin ,
leider nicht dabei :c . Fällt mit der AnJa Messe in NMS zeitgleich und da muß ich hin um zu helfen . Wünsche Euch viele Mefo´s und einen schönen lustigen Tag |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## muskA (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

kommt jemand aus dem raum kleve? würde gerne mitkommen habe aber leider noch kein auto zahle natürlich spritt etc... 


mfg


----------



## El. Baron TDAF (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Man das hört sich ja alles richtig aufregend an.
Wie läuft das denn genau ? alle gemeinsan im gleichen Hotel ?
Das Event geht zwei Tage ? Anmeldegebür ? Komplette Holsteinische Küste ?
Gibts da nicht irgendeinen Link wo alles drin steht ? Kann den Zacharias dann bestimmt auch animieren. Antwort dringend erbeten ) !! Bis denne !!


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

@Gallus

Das mit dem Fernbleiben ist sone Sache.
Wenn unser Treffen ein Wochenende später sein sollte, kriegen viele das sicher auch arbeitsmässig nicht gebacken.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir, dass Du wieder gewinnst.


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



El. Baron TDAF schrieb:


> Man das hört sich ja alles richtig aufregend an.
> Wie läuft das denn genau ? alle gemeinsan im gleichen Hotel ?
> Das Event geht zwei Tage ? Anmeldegebür ? Komplette Holsteinische Küste ?
> Gibts da nicht irgendeinen Link wo alles drin steht ? Kann den Zacharias dann bestimmt auch animieren. Antwort dringend erbeten ) !! Bis denne !!



Wieso Hotel ?
so wie ich das höhre,wird durchgefischt (oder in der nächsten Disse aufgewärmt).
In älteren Rute&Rolleausgaben gibt es einige Berichte.


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja, wie immer, wieder dabei #6#6#6... Wir sehen uns mit Sicherheit.


:vik: also wenn der typ dabei ist bin ich auch dabei :vik:
lg andre


----------



## gallus (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



El. Baron TDAF schrieb:


> Man das hört sich ja alles richtig aufregend an.
> Wie läuft das denn genau ? alle gemeinsan im gleichen Hotel ?
> Das Event geht zwei Tage ? Anmeldegebür ? Komplette Holsteinische Küste ?
> Gibts da nicht irgendeinen Link wo alles drin steht ? Kann den Zacharias dann bestimmt auch animieren. Antwort dringend erbeten ) !! Bis denne !!



Moin,

Man trifft sich am Samstag am Haus des Gastes,
dann gibts ein paar Voträge(an denen man nicht teilnehmen musz).
Es kann and er ganzen SH-Küste geangelt werden,gefange Fische können zum Wiegen und Messen zum Haus des Gastes
gebracht werden.
"Fischannahmeschlusz" ist am Sonntag 12.00Uhr.
Dort wird dann die gröszte Mefo,gröszter Dorsch und die kleinste maszige Mefo ermittelt.
Dann ist noch die Tombola-Preisvergabe.

Anmeldung läuft per Email,Adresse gebe ich noch bekannt.
(keine Anmelde/Startgebür)

Für Unterkunft ist jeder selber verantwortlich.
Mir persönlich wird es wieder vorziehen,
am Strand zu nächtigen.


----------



## El. Baron TDAF (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Dankeschön für die Info.
Denke ich bin dabei und vielleicht lernt man sich dann ja mal kennen ! Bis denne El. Baron .


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moin Gallus,
TdM 2009 am 21./22.03., woher hast Du die Info? Auf der HP von R&R stehen nämlich noch gar keine Infos. 
Dieses WE wäre zeitlich gesehen sehr gut, könnte dann auch wieder mal hin. Letztes Jahr habe ich aus beruflichen Gründen leider nicht gekonnt, und meine Vertretung hat bei der Titelverteidigung jämmerlich versagt! 
Sorry Kescherboy, musste aber mal gesagt werden...


----------



## sonni 2 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Jo da bin ich auch mal dabei würde ich sagen #6 und bitte noch mal wegen Anmeldung was schreiben denn ich mach zum 1 Mal mit danke lg Sonni#h


----------



## gallus (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moin,

@Mr.Mefo
das Datum hab ich auf der Seite von Kalle Rohde gefunden.

@Sonni: Anmeldeadresse kommt noch


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Sorry,

immer noch keine Aktualisierung zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Wo liegt denn nun das Problem????


----------



## Reppi (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



> Wo liegt denn nun das Problem


Das Problem ist, dass Du wieder draussen im Aoto schläfst und Sonntag wegen zittriger Finger nicht angeln kannst......
Komme ggf. auch....


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

HAHA ich glaube, ich werde nicht im Auto schlafen... Oder ist abends noch was nettes geplant??? Dann kann ich mir das evtl. überlegen Räpman!!!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moin Männers,

wo trefft ihr euch und wann ?

Will mir dieses Jahr auch mal wieder den TdM "reinziehen"

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Reppi (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

@Stephan/ Pasi
Macht mal ne Ansage.....


----------



## DerDuke (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon für Als entschieden.
Aber wenn ihr Alle zum TdM kommt, dann muss ich wohl doch nochmal umplanen und Pelzerhaken ansteuern. Dort gibt es mittlerweile auch einen super Stellplatz für meine rollende Angelhütte. |kopfkrat

Wenn ich allerdings meiner Mutter glaube, die anhand irgendeiner alten Bauernregel wissen will, dass der Winter noch 6 Wochen anhalten soll, dann können wir an der Küste Skilanglauf machen! :v


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moin Männer,

ich wollte so gegen 10.00 h in Pelzerhaken aufschlagen, mal nen Rundblickwerfen und dann je nach Wetterlage einen Strand aussuchen und fischen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Reppi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Ich will mal sehen, ob ich mich ggf. einmiete...


----------



## Norgeguide (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Hey Maddin,
bist Du und Micha auch wieder dabei?
Kann ich mir vieleicht die Decke aus der Wohnung  wieder mitnehmen die ich letztes Jahr da vergessen habe.#q
Gruß
Norgeguide#h


----------



## Flala - Flifi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moin!
@Norgeguide
Ach Deine Decke war das, sone orange Fleecedecke? Die haben Hennings Eltern ein viertel Jahr später mit runter gebracht, weil sie nicht wußten, wo die herkam. Klar, kannste natürlich wieder haben.

Ich habe heute endlich auch die Unterkunft in Heiligenhafen klarmachen können und Micha und ich sind wieder dabei! Ich freu mich schon, endlich wieder an die Küste zu kommen und vor allem, wieder ein paar nette Boardis zu treffen!|wavey:

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Wie heißt diese "Schrebergartensiedlung" , wo wir vor 2-3 Jahren uns eingemietet hatten..??


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich will mal sehen, ob ich mich ggf. einmiete...



Wenn Du Dich einmietest, dann weißt Du bescheid wegen der Ansage. Könnte abends doch recht lecker werden or what????


----------



## Reppi (3. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

@Pasi
Mache dann piep....:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

So soll dat sein!


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (4. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

das passt in meine terminplanung:vik:
wollt das schon immer mal bei sein...


----------



## testo (6. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

eyyy....

was ist denn hier los?

der tdm mit unserer Deichschlampe, dem Pasisilber und dem Wurz|kopfkrat

dann noch ne telko mit dem laggo:k und die ansage vom stephan...

ich glaube ich muss auch mal wieder raus#g

würdet ihr mich nach langer abstinentz (oder wie das heißt)
nochmal mitnehmen? Ich weiss, ich wollte mich bessern...
.......aber ich schaffe es irgendwie nicht :q

grüßung aus südstormarn


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Na klar doch!!! Immer rin in die gute Stube!!! #6#6#6


----------



## gallus (8. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moin Leude,
find ich supi dat wieder n paar Boardi´s dabei sind.

Hoffe das unser Board wieder auf dem Treppchen zu sehen ist.
Wollen wir uns vielleicht schon etwas zeitiger treffen?

Soll ich für den besseren Überblick ne anständige Teilnehmerliste fabrizieren?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



gallus schrieb:


> Moin Leude,
> find ich supi dat wieder n paar Boardi´s dabei sind.
> 
> Hoffe das unser Board wieder auf dem Treppchen zu sehen ist.
> ...



Hi Gallus,

also ich brauch keine Teilnehmerliste aber wenn du willst mach doch eine.

Schreib mal lieber wann du da aufschlägst.

@Repster, Pasi und Med.. äh "testo" : ... und wat is mit euch nur #g:#2: oder auch nen büschen angeln ?
|supergri|supergri|supergri

Wir sehen uns!!!

Gruß Stephan#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Herr G. (Punkt)..... Das hält sich die Waage denke ich lol!


----------



## testo (10. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @Repster, Pasi und Med.. äh "testo" : ... und wat is mit euch nur #g:#2: oder auch nen büschen angeln ?
> |supergri|supergri|supergri



angeln... |kopfkrat
das muss nicht sein  :q

aber wenns sich nicht vermeiden lässt ;-)


----------



## gallus (11. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moin,

ich wäre schon um 9.00Uhr vor Ort.
Ich denk das wär auch ne gute Zeit um noch
n biszchen zu schnacken!?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



gallus schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wäre schon um 9.00Uhr vor Ort.
> Ich denk das wär auch ne gute Zeit um noch
> n biszchen zu schnacken!?



Geht klar - wir sehen uns !

Gruß Stephan#h


----------



## Reppi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Also nen büschen angeln wollte ich schon....|rolleyes
Werde am Wochenende mal konkreter planen...


----------



## Reppi (17. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Hat sich jemand hier eingemietet
http://www.ferienpark-ostsee.de/ferienparkamwaldrand/preise/index.html
oder fahrt ihr zwischen ?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moinsen,

bei mir leider eine Planänderung - ich hab die Kid´s an dem Wochenende.
Bedeutet: Nur mal am Morgen gucken und nix mit fischen oder Party am Abend.

Ich werde ca. gegen 9.30 h - max. 11.00h vor Ort sein.

Vielleicht treffen wir uns und klönen ein wenig.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Das wird knapp. Bin um 9 da und hau dann wieder ab, wenn ich den Zettel habe.


----------



## gallus (18. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Schade Stephan!
Dann werd ich dir den gröszten Fisch widmen!|bla:

@Pasi

9:00Uhr Eingang Haus des Gastes?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



gallus schrieb:


> Schade Stephan!
> Dann werd ich dir den gröszten Fisch widmen!|bla:



Danke Gallus - und ich gönn ihn dir !!!

Wenn ihr um 9.00h da seid, bin ich es eben auch |supergri#h

Gruß Stephan|bla:


----------



## gallus (18. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Hilfst mir dann die Seekarte einzunorden um den 
passenden Strand mit den Dicken Fischen zu finden?


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



gallus schrieb:


> Schade Stephan!
> Dann werd ich dir den gröszten Fisch widmen!|bla:
> 
> @Pasi
> ...



Jau so machen wir das! Meinst Du ich erkenn Dich noch???|kopfkrat


----------



## gallus (18. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Bestimmt,
grüner Norweger und Buschhut über der Brille.


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Meine Schwarz/Weisse Glücksjacke und blaue Mütz aufm Kopp...


----------



## gallus (18. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Na denn kann ja nix schiefgehen,
wenn doch,bin am Sonntag auf dem oberen Treppchen zu finden!
:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



gallus schrieb:


> Na denn kann ja nix schiefgehen,
> wenn doch,bin am Sonntag auf dem oberen Treppchen zu finden!
> :m



Ja gleich unter mir :vik:


----------



## Reppi (19. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Also keiner über Nacht da ??


----------



## Bellyboater (19. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Ich werd am Samstag auch mal vorbeigucken zum Klönen und um mir mal ein wenig das Rahmenprogramm anzuschauen. Fischen hab ich 1. keinen Bock bei so einer Veranstaltung und 2. hab ich grad ein wenig Probleme mit der Schulter.


----------



## testo (19. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

@deichman...

ich werde wohl in hohenfelde / hubertsberg nächtigen.

wenn mir die arbeit keinen strich zieht.


----------



## gallus (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moin Jungs!

Wär es nicht schön,wenn sich die komplette AB-Mannschaft
um 9:00Uhr vor´m Haus des Gastes trifft?#6


----------



## Klempnerfischie (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



gallus schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Wär es nicht schön,wenn sich die komplette AB-Mannschaft
> um 9:00Uhr vor´m Haus des Gastes trifft?#6



Moin!super sache! bin wenn das angeht, um 9 uhr Da! das heißt 6,30 von zu hause los.|supergri
mfg.fischie:vik:


----------



## Klempnerfischie (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

bin zu erkennen an der Sensas-mütze.auf der Platte 
Mfg.Fischie


----------



## Christian D (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Ich hoffe, dass ihr morgen auch eure Fliegenkombos mitbringt! Werde meine Ruten und Schnüre zum Probewerfen mitbringen. Fliegenbindezeug werde ich auch dabei haben.......


----------



## Bellyboater (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Dann werd ich meine Fliegenpeitsche auch mal einpacken.


----------



## gallus (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Dann werd ich meine Fliegenpeitsche auch mal einpacken.



Das würd ich auch gern,leider ist meine verschollen..


----------



## Klempnerfischie (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



gallus schrieb:


> Das würd ich auch gern,leider ist meine verschollen..



hallo gallus!! was ist mit morgen 9 uhr? geht das an?
Mfg:Fischie:vik:


----------



## gallus (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

9.00Uhr steht!
Eingang Haus des Gastes..

Kann jemannd für mich nen Tropfen Rollenöl mitbringen?


----------



## Christian D (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Rute verschollen???? Der Trend geht zur Zweitrute:vik:


----------



## gallus (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

@ Christian

 Hast vielleicht n geeignetes Vorführmodell in Petto?#h


----------



## Christian D (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Klar! LPXE RS in 6 und 8.  Z-Axis in 7....werde die Ruten mal zum Wedeln mitbringen.


----------



## gallus (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Geile Sache..


----------



## Bellyboater (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



Christian D schrieb:


> Klar! LPXE RS in 6 und 8.



Da hab ich dann die fehlende Rute von, die #7.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moin!
Mefomicha un dich werden so zwischen 10.00 und 10.30 erst dort aufschlagen!
Wir sehen uns!

Martin


----------



## gallus (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Schön dasz du auch kommst Martin!#h


----------



## Tewi (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

und ich kann nicht dabei sein!!!!!!!!!#q#q#q


----------



## gallus (20. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Noch jemannd wach?

Ich bin in Ölnot,
ich werd morgen den groszen Kniefall für denjenigen machen,
der mir 2-3 Tropfen Rollenöl mitbringt!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



Tewi schrieb:


> und ich kann nicht dabei sein!!!!!!!!!#q#q#q



Stell Dir vor.... Ich konnte dabei sein, aber um 10 Uhr abgebrochen... Auch geil or what!?!?!?!:r


----------



## Gardenfly (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Na,
watt wurde gefangen ?


----------



## Tewi (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

nichts!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

gaaaaaaar nichts??? Null, nothing, nardar???


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

TdM 09:
Eine Lütte (ca. 43cm, Maßband vergessen, ziemlich dünn, schwimmt wieder) am Samstag auf Blech, ansonsten Nullrunde.
Die ganze Ostküste abgeklappert, Presen, Katharinenhof, etc., viele Angler, kein Fisch.
Wetter war ja auch nicht gerade optimal!
Wer hat was erwischt?


----------



## Aalonso (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

konnte sa. leider nicht fischen, mußte arbeiten. also nur so. morgen los.
was soll ich sagen: fisch satt; leider keine kapitalen dabei.  hatte acht um die 45cm, eine 50er, drei aussteiger und einige anpacker. kein scherz!
haben aber alle recht vorsichtig gebissen. kontrollierte köderführung war bei dem wind allerdings auch nicht wirklich möglich, hat mehr oder weniger der schnurbogen für mich übernommen.forellen standen auch weit draußen: nur eine auf ca. vierzig metern erwischt, die anderen auf volle wurfweite( mehr als siebzig meter hab ich wohl gestern nicht geschafft) beim absacken. alles an einem strand auf ca. 150m strecke. hat aber mehr als zwei std. gedauert die fische zu finden. 5.30-10.00 gefischt.
nächstes jahr gibts dann ne achtziger zum TdM 10!


----------



## Jekay (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

an welchem strand warst du denn erfolgreich??


----------



## Klempnerfischie (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moin! habe am Sa.eine von 47cm in Rosenfelde erwischt . sontsten nix! aber alles wird beim nächsten mal besser!
Gruß.Fischie
------------------------------
Grund voraussetzung Wasser treffen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy1608 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



Klempnerfischie schrieb:


> Moin! habe am Sa.eine von 47cm in Rosenfelde erwischt . sontsten nix! aber alles wird beim nächsten mal besser!
> Gruß.Fischie
> ------------------------------
> Grund voraussetzung Wasser treffen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Mal gut das die Hoffnung zu letzt stirbt


----------



## Klempnerfischie (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Mal gut das die Hoffnung zu letzt stirbt



Da hast Du zweifelzfrei Recht!!!!!!!! wie wahr das noch mit mit den tausend würfen.:q   ABER Dann!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mfg. Fischie
_______________________________
Grundvoraussetzung Wasser treffen!


----------



## osteangler (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Tach,
war ja nicht so berauschend was Fänge und Wetter angeht, bin 02 das erste mal dabei gewesen aber so`n Schietwetter hatte ich noch nie...! Wir waren Sonntag morgen gegen 09.00Uhr an der Wiegestelle um zu gucken was-so-wo und wann gefangen wurde, war bis dahin sieben mal Silber und viermal Dorsch, hat sich noch was geändert? ( Haben uns die Siegerehrung geschenkt da wir dachten das man noch in WH was silbernes erwischen kann) aber das Wetter... sind dann nach hause gefahren... und drei Mann vor uns waren dann auch noch die letzten Lose alle ( so fing schon alles an ) kann also nur besser werden!   Mfg Oa


----------



## Bellyboater (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



osteangler schrieb:


> ...und drei Mann vor uns waren dann auch noch die letzten Lose alle...



Ich hab immerhin 10 Nieten abbekommen#q


----------



## Klempnerfischie (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



osteangler schrieb:


> Tach,
> war ja nicht so berauschend was Fänge und Wetter angeht, bin 02 das erste mal dabei gewesen aber so`n Schietwetter hatte ich noch nie...! Wir waren Sonntag morgen gegen 09.00Uhr an der Wiegestelle um zu gucken was-so-wo und wann gefangen wurde, war bis dahin sieben mal Silber und viermal Dorsch, hat sich noch was geändert? ( Haben uns die Siegerehrung geschenkt da wir dachten das man noch in WH was silbernes erwischen kann) aber das Wetter... sind dann nach hause gefahren... und drei Mann vor uns waren dann auch noch die letzten Lose alle ( so fing schon alles an ) kann also nur besser werden!   Mfg Oa


 
Es wurden in 13 Mefos und 4 dorsche Gemeldet!
Gröste ne 67er Mefo
MFG Fischie


----------



## Mefo (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Ich und Ralf waren in Westermarkelsdorf bei einer 5 von vorne (Männerangeln auf Großforellen), mir und Ralf war es nach 3 Std zu kalt denn Mefo´s wohl auch:g Stellungswechsel Staberhuk Ralf  eine 46 und ich eine 47er sonst nischt


----------



## gallus (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Moinsen,

nun mal ein kleiner Bericht von mir:
Samstag morgen am Haus des Gastes folgende Boardis getroffen:

ChristianD(mit schöner Fliegenbindevorführung),
Siverpasi,Bossi,Flalaflifi,Norgeguide,StephanGartz,Trekkeronkel,Klempnerfischi#h
(@Reppi hattest du nen dunkles HummelSweatshirt an?)

So,dann mit Martin und Anhang nach WH(dank wind und Welle kein Köderfeeling),dort kam uns jemannd mit 2 Grönlichen entgegen,aber nach ca 2 erfolglosen Stunden brachen wir ab.

Auf dem Weg zum Parkplatz trafen wir dann XfishboneX samt Anhang.

Wir sind dann nach Altenteil auf Fehmarn gefahren,wo es etwas ruhiger war.

Nach ca 10min fing Micha dann ne 46er.
Wir zogen werfend den Strand entlang,aber bis auf einige zögerliche Anfasser 
bei Steffan(Norgeguide) und Micha war nix zu vermerken.

Dann trennten sich unsere Wege,
und versuchte es noch an der Ostküste bis ca 23Uhr(ohne besondere Vorkommnisse).

Ausgeruht am Sonntagmorgen stieg ich bei kräftig ablandigen Wind ins Belly,
endlich um ca 9o ein Biss mit Drill(verführt mit Juletrae made by St.Gartz).
Es war merkwürdig,denn diese ca 60cm Trutte war vom Biss an bis ans
BB(40m) nur am -Drehen-,um sich dann geflegt vom Haken zu befreien!!:v

Dann ab zur Abschluszveranstaltung.
Es gab einige schöne Fische zu sehen und der ein oder andere
hatte bei der Tombola noch gut was eingesackt.

Alles in Allem,
eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit Wiederkommefekt..

Im Übrigen gibt´s morgen abend noch einen kleinen Bericht
von der Aftershowparty am Hausstrand!!(4,8Kg bei knapp 70 cm und weiterenFischen)

Sorry für meine Schreibweise,
bin Schlosser und kein Redakteur!!|rolleyes


----------



## Reverend Mefo (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



Aalonso schrieb:


> was soll ich sagen: fisch satt; leider keine kapitalen dabei.  hatte acht um die 45cm, eine 50er, drei aussteiger und einige anpacker. kein scherz!



So langsam wird mir das unheimlich... Manchmal denke ich darüber nach, wie es wäre, wenn auf dem Wasser über jeder Meerforelle ein roter Punkt auf der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen wäre...

...und dann gibt es Leute, bei denen ist das längst genau so.

Ich denke mal, Du führst die Torschützenliste dieses Jahr mit Abstand an. Wenn Du dich also mal langweilst, kannst Du mir ja mal ne PN schreiben und mir mitteilen, an welchem Strand ich mich wann mit welchem Köder zu welcher Uhrzeit aufhalten muss. Ich würde Dir dann auch ne filetierte Hälfte von jedem Fisch schicken, wenn deine Kühltruhe nicht schon randvoll wäre :q:q

Dickes Petri jedenfalls,

RM


----------



## Aalonso (24. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

@ Revered Mefo

so sclimm ist das mit meiner gefriertruhe bei weitem nicht!
esse zwar gerne und oft fisch und die familie auch, aber man muß echt nicht jede forelle entnehmen. habe dieses jahr best. 30 maßige forellen zurückgesetzt. nehme nur dann fisch mit wenn ich ihn auch sinnvoll verwerten kann. und frisch schmecken sie allemal besser als wiederaugetaut!!!

habe aber in diesem jahr auch schon einige nullnummern zu hingelegt. gehört halt dazu!
bin halt ziemlich oft unterwegs. vor und nach der arbeit, zwischen den diensten nach nächten ohne schlaf. und auch jede menge glück dabei. und zum köder, der allein machts nicht aus glaub ich, die führung ist oft ausschlaggebend. und forellen sind überall, nur nicht immer.  wenn ich wüßte, wieviele forellen meine köder nur mitleidig belächelt haben.......


----------



## be1n (24. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



Mr. Meerforelle schrieb:


> TdM 09:
> Eine Lütte (ca. 43cm, Maßband vergessen, ziemlich dünn, schwimmt wieder) am Samstag auf Blech, ansonsten Nullrunde.
> Die ganze Ostküste abgeklappert, Presen, Katharinenhof, etc., viele Angler, kein Fisch.
> Wetter war ja auch nicht gerade optimal!
> Wer hat was erwischt?


 

Moinmoin,

Strecke Nordküste war vorzüglich - wenig Angler, viel Fisch#h
das erste mal gesilbert am Samstag nach 1,5 Jahren überhaupt und dann gleich nicht nur eine Trutte^^ herrlich...
und gut schmecken tun die auch muss ich ja mal sagen:k

Grüßle


----------



## Tewi (24. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

wo sind denn eure bilder zu den fängen?????


----------



## be1n (24. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

e voila^^
nach 1,5 Jahren intensiven Fischen und unendlich vielen Nullnummern hat es endlich mal geklappt...

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/4083/2mefos.jpg


----------



## Tewi (24. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

petri zum den schönen Silberbarren.....!


----------



## be1n (24. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Dankeschön...dachte nach eigentlich fast 2 Jahren schon, das wird niemals was^^
war leicht perplex, als dann tatsächlich mal eine zugeschnappt hat^^


----------



## osteangler (24. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

@ Bellyboater, dann hattest du aber schonmal eine zehnmal höhere Chance als ich :q 

Schön das doch noch einige Fische an Land gesprungen sind! Petri den Fängern!


----------



## xfishbonex (24. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



Aalonso schrieb:


> @ Revered Mefo
> 
> so sclimm ist das mit meiner gefriertruhe bei weitem nicht!
> esse zwar gerne und oft fisch und die familie auch, aber man muß echt nicht jede forelle entnehmen. habe dieses jahr best. 30 maßige forellen zurückgesetzt. nehme nur dann fisch mit wenn ich ihn auch sinnvoll verwerten kann. und frisch schmecken sie allemal besser als wiederaugetaut!!!
> ...


 hallo alonso 
da sag ich doch mal |good:ich habe schon leute gesehen die alles abgeknuppelt haben  und gleich in der tüte versteckt |uhoh: und 2 hatte er immer draussen gelassen eine silberne 60 und ein absteiger :q:q 
und dann sagen die eine ist noch ein bischen braun :v
sowas gibtes auch 
lg andre


----------



## dinorider (24. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

wieso findet man denn nirgends sone art "siegertreppchen"    ich meine es muß doch irgendwo stehem wer das ding "gewonnen" hat. hab ganz google durchgewühlt


----------



## Aalonso (25. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

vom 23.3


----------



## Meerforellenfan (25. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



Aalonso schrieb:


> vom 23.3



Ich muß mal wieder mit bevor Du den gesamten Bestand auslöschst  |supergri


----------



## Thomas090883 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

So Aaloso bekommt nu definitiv Küstenverbot....|krach:
bzw. darf nur noch OHNE HAKEN fischen....aber wahrscheinlich fängt der uns auch dann noch in Grund und Boden....
Man man ....hast du nu das Patentrezept für erfolgreiches Meefo-angeln entdeckt???#6

Solltest n Film drüber drehen:q

Gruß und dickes Petri

Thomas

Aso..wars wieder der geheime Geheimstrand???


----------



## xfishbonex (25. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



Aalonso schrieb:


> vom 23.3


das eine ist doch ne steelhead #6geil sowas an der f peitsche :l:k:lgeil geil geil 
schönes ding alonso #6
lg andre


----------



## Bellyboater (25. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> das eine ist doch ne steelhead #6geil sowas an der f peitsche :l:k:lgeil geil geil
> schönes ding alonso #6
> lg andre



Ich glaub da täuschst du dich Digger.


----------



## xfishbonex (25. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

sieht aber so aus |bigeyesdas die letzte punkte auf der schwanzfloße hat |supergri
kann mich aber auch irren |wavey:lg andre


----------



## macmarco (25. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

uuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, schöne Fische....Und ich musste mich mit ner 35ziger zufrieden geben und dem Hornie....

Petri!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

Mensch Andre, wo siehst Du denn bei der Auflösung Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse 

Aber mag ja sein, jedenfalls ne freche Strecke, Aalonso. Petri!


----------



## gallus (30. März 2009)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2009!*

@ Aalonso,

warst du der,der nachts mit Tauwurm geangelt hat?#6


----------

